# Eureka Moment With Hops



## lastdrinks (26/11/08)

I am still in the steep learning phase with brewing but had a really unexpected taste experience on two brews i put down in the last month. The exact same kit/malt/dex/crystal recipe but with different hops. A cascade brewed tasted liked cordial and hallertau one seemed perfect. Both had the same IBU count.

Bloody eureka i thought the spicy non-sweet hallertau balanced things well but cascades fruit or citrus taste pushed it over the edge.

I'm really interested to see if this makes sense to other brewers.


----------



## buttersd70 (26/11/08)

Absolutely. Amarillo is an example, as is cascade. Interestingly, this was brought up in another post, just today....link


----------



## lastdrinks (26/11/08)

Bloody hell, glad the idea held water but thought it might be more original than being raised 9 hours ago.  

But seriously i think that is one of the factors that cant be added into beersmith or promash and is important in making a tasty beverage.


----------

